
Ask HN: Programming for non-programmers? - ksml
I would like to teach some friends how to use scripting to speed up basic tasks. I regularly write scripts to do stuff like bulk download photos, downsize MP3s for copying to my phone, renaming files, etc. Sometimes a non-programmer friend will talk about some mundane task he spent a lot of time on, and I cringe and think, <i>if only you knew how to script!</i><p>I was wondering what ideas other HN&#x27;ers have for essential programming things non-programmers should learn. Also, are there any good books or resources on pragmatic&#x2F;applied programming?
======
unimpressive
One resource, haven't read much of it so I couldn't tell you how good it is
but it seems okay:

[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

